
“I charge 30k-60k for WordPress websites with a simple marketing plan” - reimertz
http://www.reddit.com/r/freelance/comments/35lpsc/i_charge_30k60k_for_wordpress_websites_with_a/
======
orionblastar
He targets the old companies still advertising in the yellow pages, and offers
them a Wordpress website for more money than the Yellow pages ad costs.

Such a company would be gullible enough to go along with his idea, and not
know that others can make the same Wordpress site for less money.

Eventually someone will catch on to his scam and the word will spread to these
other companies and this conversion to Wordpress is a rip-off.

------
lightlyused
Wow! This guy is really ripping off his clients. Just looking at one of his
sites and I see ?page_id= for links to pages, "comments closed" showing up on
the pages. Geez, and I thought that the wp "guru" who tried to rip off our
local co-op for 6k was a scum bag.

------
lmz
Nice job if you can get it...

------
Jeremy1026
Looking at some of his example sites, he is no better than those outfits in
India that call you at all hours toting their services. It looks like he threw
these sites together in a day or two. I'm all for charging a fair rate, but it
has to be fair for both parties.

